# Hi! I'm Aquakittie and I'm new!!



## Aquakittie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi y'all I'm brand spanky new to the site but a professional cat lover my entire life. Grew up on a farm outside of Yosemite National Park with my herds of kitties and now I live in LA with my daughter and my boyfriend and our 3 kitties, Rachel, Audrey and Little Miss and our 55 gal fish tank AKA Cat TV.

I'm looking forward to sharing fun cat stories and pictures and advice with all of you. What little dabbling I've done so far, I've loved what I've seen here.

:catsm


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the gang! can't wait to hear more


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to you have you here Aquakittie


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That picture of Audrey in a box is so cute!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome!  LOVE your avatar!!


----------

